#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-13
<doctormo_> Hey Vantrax
<Vantrax> hi doctormo
<doctormo> Vantrax: I've been busy writing my first class lesson plan and everything, so I haven't had time to work on the theme
<Vantrax> thats ok
<Vantrax> i plan to work on it this weekend
<doctormo> Vantrax: you've got 6 hours of this weekend left on this time zone :-D
<Vantrax> lol
<doctormo> Vantrax: I just recorded the first video, it's horrid, I stammer all over it and I'm not very good at presentation yet.
<Vantrax> lol
<Vantrax> my suggestion is to read the script out loud at least two or three times
<Vantrax> just leave the camera on and read not worrying about it
<Vantrax> then you have the reading bit sorted and can act up for the camera:P
<pleia2> cprofitt: feel free to put your students/teachers testimonial request on the ubuntu-us mailing list too :)
<cprofitt> thanks pleia2
<doctormo> Vantrax: good advice, I'll have to try that next time
<pleia2> yeah, that's what I do for lug presentations (and why a 1 hour presentation takes me about 6 hours to prepare, after writing)
<doctormo> So far I've been fairly one shot, I figured doing it that way for the blogs would force me to get better, so I wasn't leaning so much on practice.
<doctormo> But I guess we'll reshoot it tomorrow
<doctormo> pleia2: Got a greenscreen and everything :-D
<pleia2> :)
<Vantrax> you will do fine doctormo
<doctormo> pleia2, Vantrax, cprofitt: Actually it would be good if you guys could review by lesson plan and speaking texts
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> I'm back from camping and don't have any major things planned for the next few weeks, hooray
 * pleia2 is very much looking forward to at-home time
<doctormo> pleia2: was it good at camp?
<pleia2> doctormo: it rained last night so we got a bit damp, but it was still lots of fun
<doctormo> pleia2, Vantrax, cprofitt: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/learning/ see the 3 files begining with 'cli'
<cprofitt> looks good...
<Vantrax> ill take a look in a bit, rather busy atm with work
<doctormo> Vantrax: no problems, no rush, doing a reshoot tomorrow and the class is on wednesday
<cprofitt> pleia2, do you think anyone will respond to my thread? or the email?
<doctormo> cprofitt: The one I just forwarded to my LoCo mailing list?
<pleia2> cprofitt: more likely to the email, I know there are some folks who work with schools on that list
<cprofitt> doctormo, probably.
<cprofitt> awesome... thanks for suggesting that it was acceptable for me to do that on the list pleia2
<cprofitt> I never want to violate ethics on things like that
<doctormo> ethics and politeness are two things, it's hard to break ethics on a mailing list without being delibrate in my view.
<cprofitt> well... I mean more 'the rules of the list'
<cprofitt> using the word 'ethics' was a bit strong
<doctormo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8SVVHzsaCE
<doctormo> Did anyone watch the video I posted last night? I'm interested in input
<ILman> hello
<doctormo> Hello ILman
<ILman> well i am installing the OS
<ILman> i had some problems
<ILman> its my first linux OS
<doctormo> ILman: OK, did you check out #ubuntu-signpost first to see which channel you should be in?
<ILman> i want to learn
<ILman> shell stuff
<ILman> is it the place ?
<ILman> and about the OS
<pleia2> ILman: we're a project for developing course material for the Ubuntu community, for general support questions you want to check out #ubuntu :)
<ILman> i got an error
<ILman> on isntalling
<doctormo> pleia2: Redirect to signpost, #ubuntu is too crowded
 * pleia2 has never heard of #ubuntu-signpost
<pleia2> what is it?
<sadik123> I have installed ubunut 9.04 in dell optiflex 360 desktop and tried to restart the pc...no use only i need to manually turn the power off and on...any soln...for this
<doctormo> pleia2: It's where people who are in the wrong channel should be redirected in order to be routed to the correct and more efficient place on irc
<doctormo> sadik123: please go to #ubuntu-signpost they will be able to redirect you to the correct room
<sadik123> sorry !
<doctormo> sadik123: no problem, not everyone knows about signpost yet
<sadik123> ok
<bodhi_zazen> Vantrax: poke :)
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo everyone, anything new in the last week or so ?
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: Not much, seen any of the course stuff I've been doing?
<bodhi_zazen> no, trying to get caught up @ work
<bodhi_zazen> I saw the demo theme on the test server though =)
<doctormo> http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Systems-Administration-129153562
<doctormo> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/12/video-blog-entry-admin-introduction/
<doctormo> there you go bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> LOL doctormo, nice
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: Any crit etc, pass it along, trying to make stuff better
<bodhi_zazen> Vantrax: poke
<Vantrax> yo
<bodhi_zazen> I saw you theme
<cprofitt> hey -- no agenda again tonight...
<bodhi_zazen> looking good
<bodhi_zazen> agenda for tonight ?
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen, have you spoken to any lawyers yet?
<bodhi_zazen> birthday cake with Myah
<bodhi_zazen> she is 2 today
<bodhi_zazen> yes cprofitt , but not about the server , lol
<cprofitt> the meeting tomorrow
<cprofitt> we still do not have an agenda
<cprofitt> so not about the liability of hosting and license terms?
<bodhi_zazen> I have decided I will go with what you all feel is best
<cprofitt> ... you sure?
<bodhi_zazen> So long as it is open and free
<cprofitt> so you would be ok with CC:BY-SA?
<bodhi_zazen> I am easy ;)
<bodhi_zazen> I am more interested in getting this project going then the license
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-14
<bodhi_zazen> doctormo: I took a look at your video, looked good
<bodhi_zazen> I like your idea
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: At least it'll kick off content creation some more
<MRBANX> hello helpers and fellow noobs (if any like me :o )
<MRBANX> anyone home?
<MRBANX> looking for some Radeon 9000  low resolution mode problems
<doctormo> pleia2, cproffit, Vantrax, greg-g, bodi-zazen: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/learning/command-line/ <- I now have pdfs of all the materials required to teach the command line basics class. Everything is draft obviously.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-15
<pleia2> ok guys, meeting in 25, anyone have anything to add to the Agenda?
<pleia2> 5 minutes until meeting, anyone here? :)
<pleia2> anyone?
<pleia2> cprofitt: you about?
 * bodhi_zazen listens to crickets chirping
<cprofitt> pleia2, I am here
<bodhi_zazen> you willing to chair ?
<cprofitt> I am... we have no topics though
<pleia2> Vantrax: how about you?
<pleia2> we'll make some up
<pleia2> 15:52:36 < doctormo> pleia2, cproffit, Vantrax, greg-g, bodi-zazen: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/learning/command-line/ <- I now have pdfs of all the materials required to teach the command line basics class. Everything is draft obviously.
<pleia2> like that
<pleia2> also, did we decide to move forward with doctormo's contacts with lawyer people?
<pleia2> thanks everyone :) great meeting
<Vantrax> he he he
<Vantrax> sorry that im not around much atm, very busy at work till next week
<pleia2> understandable
<cprofitt> I am here
<pleia2> :)
<cprofitt> any out of the meeting things to discuss
<bodhi_zazen> thanks cprofitt
<cprofitt> no problem
<cprofitt> just try to do what I can
<doctormo> Arg, sorry for the team meeting missing in action last night, I was fore warned and everything and had intended to attend from the SETC, but things got distracting, I appologise.
<doctormo> Sounds like you guys had a productive meeting though
<pleia2> yep :)
<doctormo> pleia2: sorry about my attendance, at least I was teaching Ubuntu :-)
<pleia2> yay
<doctormo> And i get to teach Ubuntu again tonight, 2 nights a week! Well and I'll never get paid for anything at this rate and die as pennyless as Tom Paine.
<doctormo> ;-P
<pleia2> lol
<ongun> hi
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-16
<bodhi_zazen> doctormo: did you see the email re: meeting yesterday ?
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: Yes, good news, things got sorted out :-)
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: anything extra?
<bodhi_zazen> no
<bodhi_zazen> I wanted to ask you, are you interested in helping develop membership criteria ?
<bodhi_zazen> Otherwise I will work on it and present a rough draft for revision
<doctormo> Oh and I'm lit in the middle of sysadmin class :-D
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: I can help, what do you need? drafting?
<bodhi_zazen> np, can talk later, I am also busy ATM
<bodhi_zazen> ideas / suggestions re mebmership criteria and categories (general membership, teachers, admin, students, content contributors, etc).
<doctormo_> The class went well
<doctormo_> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/15/ubuntu-system-admin-class-command-line-basics/ <- video will be up when production tools work
<renihanc> can anyone help with a hd mounting problem ?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-17
<existentialblues> hello
<doctormo> pleia2: like my new information sheet: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/identifying-computer-ports.pdf
<pleia2> doctormo: nice :)
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm trying to remember if there is anything I'm missing
<pleia2> are there different kinds of power cables?
<doctormo> pleia2: Millions, I could note stadard ones such as the IEEE set.
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> but the propritary ones are on their own I think
<doctormo> good idea though
<popey> doctormo: esata? audio ports?
<popey> doctormo: serial port looks upside down to me
<popey> doctormo: tis a very nice clear paper though, like it
<popey> doctormo: displayport? (found on macs and new dell laptops)
<doctormo> popey: Good idea with esata, I can jig serial, audio is on it's way, just put in IEC power connectors for good measure.
<doctormo> popey: But I don't know about the "
<doctormo> Display Port"
<popey> doctormo: i have never seen one either, but apparently new macbook pro's have them and I spoke to a guy at work who said the dell xps 13" has one too, I believe it's a mini dvi type thing
<popey> doctormo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_Port
<popey> yay, there's a nice pinout picture you can use :)
<doctormo> And I have :-D
<doctormo> popey: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/identifying-computer-ports.pdf check out revision 2
<popey> doctormo: lovely! :)
<popey> (cloverleaf looks upside down to me though) :)
<popey> maybe that's being a brit, i always thing Earth should be at the top/middle :)
<doctormo> popey: I'm a brit too you know ;-) I'll jigger that one too
<doctormo> popey: that clover was broken anyway, the earth was too small and it was only obvious once the right way up
<pleia2> doctormo: nice
<doctormo> pleia2, popey: ok just uploaded revision 03, getting close to final I think: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/identifying-computer-ports.pdf
<cprofitt> well done doctormo
<cprofitt> you just need the mac-in-toy video port
<cprofitt> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1562
<doctormo> cprofitt: I thought that was the DisplayPort standard, as included
<doctormo> cprofitt: Seems too square, I have no idea what that port is, I need a square on view and what it's based on to get a real handle on it
<doctormo> Mini DVI
<doctormo> cprofitt: OK, fine uploaded revision 04 :-P
<cprofitt> doctormo, -- great job.
<cprofitt> http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/images/specs_connections_15_large20090608.png#connections
<cprofitt> not sure what the heck the port on the far left is
<cprofitt> ah... that is the power port...
<doctormo> lol, I AINT adding properitary power ports, it'd take more than 10 pages
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> yeah... I was just looking at it...
<cprofitt> and it was funny looking...
<cprofitt> then I remembered their power port...
<doctormo> cprofitt: OK Rev 05, added Micro-DVI and Mini-DP, man there is a million on these things and most of them come out of Apple Inc
<cprofitt> lol
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-18
<doctormo> I'm really quite tired now, that was quite a bit of work
<doctormo> Even if some of the ports came from wiki-commons, most of them had to be redrawn.
<doctormo> Hey Vantrax
<Vantrax> hiya doctormo
<doctormo> Vantrax: Oh what a busy day, dragged myself through the creation of the ports sheet (you've seen it right?) and now finally got the wizardpen driver working after all this time.
<Vantrax> ... you poor man
<doctormo> Vantrax: Hey , I'm a professional whinner, I'll sleep well for being able to moan at you :-D
<Vantrax> lol
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-19
<bodhizazen> 'lo all
<doctormo> bodhizazen: hello
<bodhizazen> doctormo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Structure
<doctormo> *reading*
<doctormo> Looks like a good draft bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> thank you for looking at it doctormo
<doctormo> I would have teachers and students as "users" and have both groups as open launchpad groups with launchpad based mailing lists. I'd then have contributors (translators, artists, video producers etc) in a moderated group like devs with commit access, these would have a mailing list. Finally I'd have an administrators group of admins (no mailing list) who publish the work in revisions as required and then the council who are here for
<doctormo> dispute resolution.
<bodhizazen> well, admins need a mailing list, IMO, it they do dispute resolution
<doctormo> admins don't do dispute resolution, that's the council. admins manage to content, they're like the technical commity.
<doctormo> users (teachers, students) >> contributors >> admins >> council
<bodhizazen> i see
<bodhizazen> I would tend to have admins and council be the same people
<doctormo> All members of the council will be admins, all admins are contributors and everyone may or may not be teachers and students.
<bodhizazen> I am not familiar enough with moodle roles to know for sure
<doctormo> We can fold them into the same group while the project is small < 100 people total, but if we get bigger, I'd suggest having it there as an optional expansion to the structure.
<bodhizazen> and I am hoping for some additional input =)
<doctormo> Also, all admins/council members must be contributors and all contributors have to have pasted the moodle moodle class.
<doctormo> This forces me to have to do the class and pushes us to organise internal training of members.
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Tuesday July 20th @ 9pm EDT (01:00 UTC July 21th) | Support in #ubuntu
<Vantrax> hello peoples
<pleia2> hey Vantrax
<Vantrax> i didnt get much time to work on this site over the weekend >.<
